# Silent Base 600 - 2. Festplattenkäfig



## Ebrithil (29. Februar 2016)

*Silent Base 600 - 2. Festplattenkäfig*

Hallo beQuiet-Team,
ich habe mal eine Frage zum SilentBase 600, ich überlege mir dieses Gehäuse für meinen HomeServer zu kaufen und hätte gerne gewusst, ob man über dem normalen Festplattenkäfig unten rechts noch einen weiteren montieren kann - sieht auf Bildern jedenfalls so aus als wäre es möglich - und wenn ja, kann man einen solchen irgendwo einzeln kaufen (Ersatzteileshop oder so) habe jetzt so nämlich keine Informationen dazu gefunden. Würde mir das Gehäuse gerne kaufen allerdings brauche ich minimum 4 3.5" Schächte.

Mfg
Christoph

P.S.: Das ich dann keine langen Erweiterungskarten mehr einbauen kann ist mir bewusst, ist wie gesagt für meinen HomeServer, da ist sowieso keine Graka o.ä. drin.


----------



## AntoniusGER (1. März 2016)

*AW: Silent Base 600 - 2. Festplattenkäfig*

Hi. der Silent Base 600 hat anscheinend nur 3x 3.5 Zoll Schächte. 

versuche es doch im be quite Forum. hier zum Beispiel  Be quiet! silent base 600 zweiter Festplattenkäfig


----------



## be quiet! Support (1. März 2016)

*AW: Silent Base 600 - 2. Festplattenkäfig*

Hallo Christoph,

Du kannst den Käfig notfalls als Ersatzteil bei uns im Service ordern. Bitte schreibe mir dazu eine PN mit deiner Adresse, deiner Farbversion, und deine Emailadresse. Wir können Dir dann ein Angebot zukommen lassen.

Alternativ passt aber auch der Käfig aus dem Silent Base 800, falls du über Freunde/Bekannte da ran kommen solltest.

Grüße
Christian


----------

